

The Upside to the Market Crash - dpapathanasiou
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=97429370

======
gruseom
You should restore the original title, which includes Lewis' name. I went from
idle curiosity to going, "Oh! I have to listen to that later tonight!" when I
saw what it was really about.

------
time_management
_A few months ago, Lewis visited Princeton University, his alma mater, "to
find out what the kids who were going to be investment bankers were now going
to do with their lives." He says he was "so frustrated with how unimaginative
young people had become in choosing their path in life that I thought that
someone should establish a kind of 'Scared Straight' program for Ivy League
students." He'd require them to spend a week with a hedge fund manager in
Greenwich, Conn., "just to see how miserable" they'd be after 20 years._

That won't work. Wannabe bankers suffer from the same bias as young grad
students. They expect to be exceptions. Everyone knows that the academic job
market has been a toilet for the past 25 years, but people still pile into
that industry expecting to be that 1 in 10 who gets a decent tenure-track job.
People who are used to beating the odds, and winning constantly with little
effort, generally haven't fully realized yet that failure also happens to
people exactly like them.

